# unsticking an airless paint sprayer



## chrisusvi (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a Campbell Hausfeld 1/2HP airless paint sprayer. I had used it for years and then it sat for a while. I went to use it again and it didn't have the suction. I replaced the diaphram part of the vacuum and it still won't suck...even water.

What can I do to really clean the inside of the sprayer to get it back to good working condition. I was told way back when I first had it to use Zylene to dissolve all the years of crap the dried in there.

Some tips on keeping it in good condition would be helpful.

thanks.

chrisusvi


----------



## SgtBaldy (Jul 18, 2006)

I used to use a CH way back when. There was a little ball in the siphon valve that used to stick shut so it wouldn't prime. You could manually stick somethin in there and unstick it or give the pump a couple of lite taps with a rubber mallet to loosin it.

The best thing to do is take it in to be serviced and cleaned and then start doing a better job of cleaning and maintaining it.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

SgtBaldy said:


> The best thing to do is take it in to be serviced and cleaned and then start doing a better job of cleaning and maintaining it.


:thumbsup: 

All airless sprayers need maint. after X amount of hours anyway (X depends on the quality of sprayer, cheaper ones after much less than high quality ones)

If yours hasn't reached X yet, it's still been sitting
Time to take it in


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Good storage practices, and regular maintance is important with all tools and most especialy for airless sprayers.
Often the ball gets stuck and as suggested a tap with a rubber mallet will unstick it. Some times you will need to take apart the suction tube to get them unstuck. There are 2 small metal balls in an airless that can get stuck. You should probably take it in to be repacked by a spray shop. I would normaly suggest doing this yourself. 
I do pretty much all the service on my spray rigs, but i have never seen a repack kit for a CH, i am not saying that they are not out there, i am sure they are i just never come across them because i do not use CH's
Just about any spray rig can be built back to new, though you could probably get another CH much cheaper than the service.
As far as good storage goes, some paint thinner or some pump armor in the pump during storage is your best bet. You never want to have water sitting in your pump during storage. Rust.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

if i had a sprayless rig after painting with it i would run some denature alcohol through it.


----------



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

Some of us painter get really tired after a long job however a spray rig to me is like my auto It's my money maker.

Always clean I can never express this enough however I would suggest running anti freeze in your rig if it's going to set more then a few weeks believe it or not.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

SgtBaldy said:


> I used to use a CH way back when. There was a little ball in the siphon valve that used to stick shut so it wouldn't prime. You could manually stick somethin in there and unstick it or give the pump a couple of lite taps with a rubber mallet to loosin it.
> 
> The best thing to do is take it in to be serviced and cleaned and then start doing a better job of cleaning and maintaining it.


Memory serves me right that "Check Ball" is made of plastic.If it gets even the slightest pitting it will keep the siphon from happening.As stated above "Clean & Maintain"


----------



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Good storage practices, and regular maintance is important with all tools and most especialy for airless sprayers.
> Often the ball gets stuck and as suggested a tap with a rubber mallet will unstick it. Some times you will need to take apart the suction tube to get them unstuck. There are 2 small metal balls in an airless that can get stuck. You should probably take it in to be repacked by a spray shop. I would normaly suggest doing this yourself.
> I do pretty much all the service on my spray rigs, but i have never seen a repack kit for a CH, i am not saying that they are not out there, i am sure they are i just never come across them because i do not use CH's
> Just about any spray rig can be built back to new, though you could probably get another CH much cheaper than the service.
> As far as good storage goes, some paint thinner or some pump armor in the pump during storage is your best bet. You never want to have water sitting in your pump during storage. Rust.


Try Anti Freeze in your rig during storage...I thought It was crazy at first but it helps and does not dry out the seals and rest of the innereds


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a CH 3/4 HP airless sprayer, is it true that if the front block has been taken off the diaphragm must be replaced? It won't prime/siphon at all! 
Any advice would be appreciated...I'm a rookie I admit...


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://http://youtu.be/CUwE6eCLSv8


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Not sure about the anti freeze I use pump armor since this is what it made for I trust it.


----------

